# Show off your home made vivs/ conversions!



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

here is my cresties viv

it was converted from a cabinet brought from a charity shop


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Here my Dragons ViV





































Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Mush said:


> here is my cresties viv
> 
> it was converted from a cabinet brought from a charity shop


 bet your cresties love that!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

I Built this for a friend of mines snakes and his monitor


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> bet your cresties love that!


hell yeah they are always a git to try and find though!!!



FireDragon said:


> I Built this for a friend of mines snakes and his monitor


the image doesnt work :-(

I dont like seeing your pics of ur beardie viv, it makes all mine look feeble, its bloomin amazing!!! never seen one so damn nice!!!


----------



## jeff pollitt (Oct 29, 2008)

*re:viv*

free bump!!!: victory:
very,very, stunning:notworthy:


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice, what do you keep in there?


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

MUSH love the creatie vivarium amazing 

yea what is in the glass tank??


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> MUSH love the creatie vivarium amazing
> 
> yea what is in the glass tank??


thanks mate, worked out stupidly cheaper than buying one of that size, in all cost less than £20 for the cabinet and the hole at the back covered in


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheers.....

At the moment a green anole and 2 asian long tails....


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

now fitted with a feeding shelf!


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

that looks great well done,ive never thought about makeing my own,may be for next crestie viv i will,it costs me a fortune with all the exo terras.


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Made from a coffee table, 2 wallpaper pasting boards, 5 packs of pine clading, a bit of beading, total cost £95.

It's 2' x 2' x 3'.

http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=doby.jpg


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

*home made vivs*

just finished my 2 viv stacks right hand one is 6ft long then bottom viv 2ft next 2ft next 18 inches top one just over 3ft all vivs 2ft deep

one on left same sizes but only 4ft long 

































just realised that these pics are before i finished putting the trim on so there a bit unfinished but you get the idea


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

stunning set up, what kind of small tree is that to the left of your sound system ?


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

*small tree!*



thetomahawkkid58 said:


> stunning set up, what kind of small tree is that to the left of your sound system ?


not too sure to be honest mate i do the reps my wife does the plants all i will say is i think it might not be feelong too well!!


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

*small tree!*



toastie said:


> not too sure to be honest mate i do the reps my wife does the plants all i will say is i think it might not be feelong too well!!


just been told its a bay tree and she is "saving" it i have to say in this new pic it does seem to have some leaves on it now.


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

Here are two of my fish tanks I built into a wardrobe and a new viv I built for my rescue King. I'm working on a display viv design that can be built into a an office desk.


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

*Monkey's house*

This is the viv me and my dad made from scratch for my little leo. We used that melamine board stuff from b&q for the main of it, that white hard board stuff for the back and some MDF for the door with some mesh for ventilation (changing that soon to a perspex door and putting a long vent at the back)

here are some photos for you 

Door Shut









Door Open, makes for easy feeding time 









Hot Side, Monkey in her humid hide! 









Cool Side









the whole inside!!









hope you like it, just added some more plants today and a new matstat as her old one stopped working yesterday!


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

fantastic beardie tank setup there.
impressive!


Draven


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

my baby water dragon viv (obviously we'll upgrade as it gets larger).










built the viv myself, there's a "drawer" underneither the viv, i've not gotten round to finishing the drawer so currently it's just a front hiding the plugs and wires.

the actually viv space is 3ft tall 2ft deep and 33inches wide.

i've also moved the uv lower down the back wall.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres 1 I knocked up quickly from scratch, including cutting the glass.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

wow im loving the wall in yours reptiles-ink

how did you make that and whats the viv for?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Mush said:


> wow im loving the wall in yours reptiles-ink
> 
> how did you make that and whats the viv for?


 The walls are made from expanding foam with pots set into it for plants.
I coated the foam with pva and put red sand on while it was still wet.
I built it initially for pygmy chams.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

toastie said:


> just been told its a bay tree and she is "saving" it i have to say in this new pic it does seem to have some leaves on it now.


cheers toastie, does it stay indoors all the year round ?


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

*tree*

yeah always been stood just there for years


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

Toastie lovin the viv's is it chip board you used cause it actually makes quite a good looking background in my oppinion


----------



## toastie (Jul 4, 2008)

*viv*

thats why i use it as i like the natural look it gives its not chipboard though its called sterling board or OSB board and its for exterior use stronger than chipboard and cheaper than ply


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

Cool looks really nice, alot more natural then my crappy plastic background lol might have to steal your idea was planning on having ago at making my own viv think thats just the inspiration i need lol.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

my BCI Viv, 








Me and the other half are working on rebuilding the other vivs at the mo


----------



## FreddotheGecko (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's my quad viv setup in my living room. They were all hand built by me and the father in law. They aren't quite finished yet, you can see the makeshift shelf in between the vivs, this will be replaced soon, and i'm thinking of making a fake rock set-up for them too. What you think?





































My apologies for the size of the pictures. If you want to view them smaller, i've provided links below. Your browser should reaize them for you!

http://i44.tinypic.com/k1w2h5.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/8yguie.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/1hdz14.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/35k1taf.jpg


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Mush said:


> hell yeah they are always a git to try and find though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry didnt realise here it is again










Tony


----------



## slimtheredtailedboa (Mar 12, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

wow every 1 has really nice setups, i will post mine when its done, its being made at the weekend and i wont have it full of decorations or anything until i know whats going in it, suggestions are always helpful, its 4ft long by 1ft wide by 18" high... x


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

sender said:


> my BCI Viv,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that viv is really nice! must be a bugger to get him out though if hes any thing like my girl


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

slimtheredtailedboa said:


> Heres mine


Awesome viv!
What was it made from, did it take long / cost much?

p.s aww a pone for them to make calls! how thoughtful


----------



## slimtheredtailedboa (Mar 12, 2009)

It took about a month from start to finsih, trying to source the wood and toughened glass and then the building. The runners were the most expensive, they're like the ones you get in jewelers cabinets. They are on rollers, and had to sink the glass into metal. The runners from Hafele cost me £130 purely because of the size and all the components involved, it locks through the metal runners


----------



## murph3010 (Jan 2, 2009)

FireDragon said:


> Here my Dragons ViV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best set up i have ever seem i am blown away! have u got a thread on how to do it yourself??


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

not the best picture but:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Didn't make the little one at the top but will be replacing it soon. Built the big double underneath the little one tho, Boo is in the top and Leon on the bottom.


----------



## daysleeper1985 (Sep 3, 2008)

zetec rob said:


> Made from a coffee table, 2 wallpaper pasting boards, 5 packs of pine clading, a bit of beading, total cost £95.
> 
> It's 2' x 2' x 3'.


That is sweet as, really nice. :2thumb:


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

daysleeper1985 said:


> That is sweet as, really nice. :2thumb:


Thank you :2thumb: still need to sort out the wood stain though lol


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow..... that's some very impressive vivs you have go there. got a couple newbie questions. Having such well decorated viv, it would potentially increase the difficulty to clean it, do you have to take everthing out and clean them?
Also, for those of you that use orchid chips for substrate. they seem difficult to spot clean. and as they are moist and should easily accumulate dirty and bacteria, do they require more regular replacement?

absolutely love your vivs. make me so eager to build one of my own for whatever herp I m going to get. they will be nice inspiration for me.


Jason


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

mine that i made


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

this was made from a book case.
had to replace the backing with hardboard.


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

You are all doing some really nice conversions, much better than taking un-wanted furniture to the tip.


----------



## malia007 (Sep 6, 2008)

this now houses a boa and a different ceramic and cage are fitted, and currently under going some interior design changes


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

ephiedoodle said:


> this was made from a book case.
> had to replace the backing with hardboard.



wow theyre gorgeous

whats kept in those?

are they real or fake plants?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

*heres mine*

heres mine
Not yet finished, i'm re-building the top dragon vivs so they are one big viv with a divider in the middle and the I have to box in the supports and put shelves down the edges to make it all one size with no over hang on the edges


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

Mush said:


> wow theyre gorgeous
> 
> whats kept in those?
> 
> are they real or fake plants?


hi the plants are fake.
and there are three leopard geckos.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

murph3010 said:


> That is the best set up i have ever seem i am blown away! have u got a thread on how to do it yourself??


 yes the link is in my signature if u look mate


----------

